# aerial to fin



## reemis (Mar 22, 2005)

i'm gonna be ripping out my roof linner anyways{to delete my sunroof}... so i was thinking about swithing my antenna from a arial to a fin and i was wondering is there anything i should watch out for, or is it as strait forward as i see it ?


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

as easy as it seems. I did mine, took about 15 minutes.


----------

